# Baja long term safety



## drbrad (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a place near Todos Santos at the beach. With all the recent media coverage about safety in Mex, I am wondering about our little piece of paradise. I recently read about the complete takeover of Acapulco by warring drug cartels that like the coastal port location. Now there has been subsequent mayhem in that once idyllic location. The people and businesses have dried up because of the fear and lack of safety. 

I know there is no crystal ball, but are there thoughts out there about the same thing happening down in Cabo San Lucas, which i just down the road from us by 50 miles. It is a coastal port, and I'm wondering if the same lawlessness which has spread to so many other Mexican towns could eventually make it's way to our region. Any thoughts on this out there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are not only way off topic, tossing in Acapulco, but where in "H' did you hear such things, other than sensationalist press or rumor mills and fear mongers? Sure, there have been 'incidents', but nothing that you have to fear as a foreign tourist; so long as you mind your own business & don't do drugs, hang out in bars, etc.
Note that tourism to Mexico is up this year. I just attended a function this morning with a couple of hundred 'gringos', some 20 of them had just arrived as 'snowbird' tourists to spend the winter. We presently have a houseguest and expect more, who will be driving down, as always.
Please ignore rumors and 'tales' based on 'fish stories' from those who don't live in Mexico and have no personal experience. If you want 'gore', there are lots of photos of what cartel gangs do to each other; not passing tourists.


----------



## drbrad (Oct 24, 2010)

Not looking for "gore". Just practically looking at more of a permanent move to baja and thoughts on future risks with such a move. I know the sensationalistic nature of the US media, but there is irrefutable truth to the nature of the US insatiable drug hunger and Mexico's fiscal opportunity in filling the need here in the states. A more objective, unbiased response to my query would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have to realize that it is the Mexican government's fight against the cartels, and the level of success in removing some of the 'kingpins', that has caused much of the competition between cartels for the territories and routes to the USA, along with the reverse routes for guns and ammunition coming from the USA. Much of the violence is 'bad guys' killing 'bad guys', with a sprinkling of interaction with government officials, law enforcement and military personnel. As such, there are no easy answers; not even easy questions. For the vast majority of expats living in Mexico, life goes on as usual; as is the case for most Mexicans. It is those who are 'involved', who are at risk. The risk of an expat being caught up in an active incident is quite rare. As an example: Two 'bad guys' were recently eliminated in a lakeside restaurant a dozen miles from here. The shooters stopped in front of the restaurant, walked in, did what they came for and walked out. The two ladies, dates of the recently deceased, were sitting at the table and were uninjured, even though one of the victims ran for, and dove into the lake, only delaying his demise. The shooters calmly departed, as they had come. It appears to have been a very clean and professional 'hit', a la Chicago of the 1920s. The restaurant continues to do a fine business on weekends. So, I would imagine that you could still enjoy your property, just as others do.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

The only cartel activity I know of in Baja is in the northern part close to the border. It is a lot easier to control movement in Baja due to the single highway. most of the hassles over land are legal battles or Indian land claim issues. Since the only Indian tribe in Baja is extinct, that is unlikely there.

AS to shootouts there were 2 Canadian expats shot & killed in PV last year. They were involved in the drug trade and had records for drug trafficking in Canada. There have been several drug dealers shot & killed here in Abbotsford BC, but I still live here.

In fact here is an interesting shot of the front page of a Guadalajara newspaper.


----------



## drbrad (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

drbrad said:


> I have a place near Todos Santos at the beach. With all the recent media coverage about safety in Mex, I am wondering about our little piece of paradise. I recently read about the complete takeover of Acapulco by warring drug cartels that like the coastal port location. Now there has been subsequent mayhem in that once idyllic location. The people and businesses have dried up because of the fear and lack of safety.
> 
> I know there is no crystal ball, but are there thoughts out there about the same thing happening down in Cabo San Lucas, which i just down the road from us by 50 miles. It is a coastal port, and I'm wondering if the same lawlessness which has spread to so many other Mexican towns could eventually make it's way to our region. Any thoughts on this out there?


For the record, Cabo San Lucas and surroundings are becoming the preferred area to be right now together with Cancun. Especially with the Hollywood crowd and investors. 

I live close to the US/Mexican border, travel across the border at Tijuana, Mexicali, Yuma, Lukeville, Nogales AND Cuidad Juarez several times a month. My travels also take me to Monterrey and Mexico City. 

Cabo San Lucas is one of my favorite destinations including Rocky Point Puerto Penasco. No I do not feel threatened or unsafe traveling on my own or living here. 

As a matter of fact I choose to rather live in Mexico than in the US.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i dont think you have to worry about the cartels ...... you just have to be aware of the crime rate that has increased in the last few years


----------

